# Fireworks and bird dogs a very bad mix



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One of the very best ways to end up with a gun shy dog is expose him to fireworks ...keep your four legged hunting buddies in mind.
Dont leave them at home exposed to fireworks even at a distance and go off celebrating.

My method
I bring all my dogs inside and play lousy rock and roll I enjoyed 25 years ago :wink: loud enough to camoflage the sound of the fireworks with caterwalling 60's rockers....

I dont drink but the Fourth is one day I wish I did I hate fireworks.

In all seriousness I've had many dogs come to me for gun shy curing over the years due to fireworks, dogs dont understand them and they can do real damage to the dogs hunting usefullness so dont take it lightly.

Its not easy to cure but it is easy to prevent.

Have a safe holiday

Bob


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

We put our dog, Remy, in a crate inside. This is the same crate she was crate-trained in as a pup and still uses for resting, etc. Unfortunately, we live in a big city, Seattle, and fireworks is not just a 4th of July thing but happens for days before and after. When possible we've left town around July 4th, for Remy's sanity and ours.

Is there anything else anyone can recommend?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Share a little Wild Turkey with them and they won't care....... :rollin: :rollin:


----------

